#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  CAESAR II Training Course.

## raulelite

Hi my friends from egpet. 

I would like to know if some of you have a training manual of CAESAR II v5.X

But not the manual of the software by self, I am serching for a training manual made for some training company.



Thank you very much for your time and support. :Big Grin: See More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## sihadjmohand

hello, me too, i need this guide,
please some one can to helpe us.
allah ma3akoum

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## spk

I need it.

----------


## skaterboy

someone plss post....we waiting...

----------


## barrerav

I want one too please.!!

----------


## baronwisanggeni

i need too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The following is a training course "Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE (464 Pages & 34.4 MB)
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Mr. Abdel Halim Galala
Thks for the share

----------


## sihadjmohand

thanks a lot Mr Halim

----------


## barrerav

Thanks Halim..!!

----------


## rudolf

Thank you very much Mr. Halim

----------


## a.m.r

Thanks

See More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## samiwarraich

thanx

----------


## *sessizlik

thank you Mr.

----------


## mkhurram79

> The following is a training course "Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE (464 Pages & 34.4 MB)
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks Galala

----------


## amacathot06

thanks for your share

In few months back i m a beginer for this field but now i m able to face all the problems. thank you very much for this community.
and specially thanks to Mr.Abdel Halim Galala. I follow yr all thread.You r my teacher sir. definitely i will became like you sir.






> The following is a training course "Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE (464 Pages & 34.4 MB)
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear amacathot06
Thank you very much.
I invte yours to share also in an Engineering Forum called "CR4", whee you can find a lot of my participations 1541: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> thanks for your share
> 
> In few months back i m a beginer for this field but now i m able to face all the problems. thank you very much for this community.
> and specially thanks to Mr.Abdel Halim Galala. I follow yr all thread.You r my teacher sir. definitely i will became like you sir.

----------


## amacathot06

Thank You Sir

Definitely I will Follow







> Dear amacathot06
> Thank you very much.
> I invte yours to share also in an Engineering Forum called "CR4", whee you can find a lot of my participations 1541: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingenierohernan

Primero gracias por tantos aportes Abdel y segundo eres un grande enserio!!!!!
Especialmente este curso es muy dificil de conseguir.
Infinitas gracias.
Hern&#225;n de Argentina.

----------


## poetoet

thanks

----------


## ravishe

u can try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## halim_ka

thank youuu Mr

----------


## nocion_2h

thanks a lot Abdel

----------


## robertpas1

If people are interested in Coade Caesar II v5.10 they can send me a private message. I have it at the moment at a server, complete, ready to use. When I need the serverspace back I delete it from there.

And yes, I am not posting the link here, since it is my private server and I use it as well for business, and I kindly ask everybody not to post my server address here as well.

I think I need the space back around June, so hurry!



RobertSee More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## ntrkulja

Thanks

----------


## amacathot06

Thanks friend

My email: amacathot06@gmail.com





> If people are interested in Coade Caesar II v5.10 they can send me a private message. I have it at the moment at a server, complete, ready to use. When I need the serverspace back I delete it from there.
> 
> And yes, I am not posting the link here, since it is my private server and I use it as well for business, and I kindly ask everybody not to post my server address here as well.
> 
> I think I need the space back around June, so hurry!
> 
> Robert

----------


## softwareka

Dear robert
please send the server address of Coade Caesar II v5.10  to my mail ID  "softwareka@gmail.com"  . Than you very much for your kind sharing.

----------


## kishor

kindly send me on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## happy

Hi Robert:

I need CAESAR II 5.1, my email is paid4you@gmail.com. Could you please tell me your private sever address?

Thanks

Happy

----------


## marvinfreestyler

Mr. Abdel Halim Galala
Rules

----------


## steamofboiler

thanks in advance MR. Abdel Halim Galala

----------


## engsamer

I have Complete training manual vedios + pdf book 
engsamerhozin@yahoo.com

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> I have Complete training manual vedios + pdf book 
> engsamerhozin@yahoo.com



would you like to share complete training videos of caesar.
pleaseee

----------


## srinivasarao

Dear robert
please send the server address of Coade Caesar II v5.10 to my mail ID "sr@live.in" . Than you very much for your kind sharing.

----------


## mamacint1980

if someone could send the link for the manual + video to mamacint@hotmail.com it would be much appreciated

----------


## kohkin

Dear robert 

If you send me the server adress of COADE CAESAR II, I will be thankful.

My email: erikohr@hotmail.com



thanks in advance.See More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## kamalsiddqui

plz send me i would be grateful Complete training manual vedios + pdf books kamalsiddq@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## yildrey

plz send me i would be grateful Complete training manual vedios + pdf books osc.rodriguez.m@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## Oilandgas

Thank you Sir.

----------


## geophysicien1

please some one can share a tutorial for this software my email is geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

thank you in advance

----------


## thameemsh

I am in great need of those...plz send me the link of Complete training manual vedios + pdf books 

thameemsh@gmail.com

I will be ever grateful!
thanks

----------


## gabrielgrocha

thanks very much

----------


## mk.chy12

Please someone upload here....Thanks

----------


## SEGE

thanks Robort, i am very new to CAESAR II but i have a very great persion to provide piping strees analysis solution, please any useful  advice that you can give to me please send it to this E-MAIL kolade_segun@yahoo.com. please i need the Coade Caesar II v5.10.

----------


## smpt11

i guess no one want to share, only Google.com the best friend ,,....

----------


## happy

Hi Robert:

Please send me Complete training manual vedios + pdf books for CAESAR II 5.1 to paid4you@gmail.com. 

It will be grateful.

Thanks in advance

Be happy.

----------


## mans1987

Thank you Mr. abdel Halim

----------


## Gasflo

Hi Robert:



Could you please send me the complete training manual videos + pdf books for CAESAR II 5.1 to gasflo@yahoo.com.au.

Thanks in advanceSee More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## raulelite

Hi Robert:

Could you please send me the complete training manual videos + pdf books for CAESAR II 5.1 to hvymetalve@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chetao2008

Hi! 
could you please send me link dow CAESAR II V5.1 or 5.2 or 5.3 software. iF there are a few videos training and PDF , i will be happy and thankfull
mail: vanchienbka@gmail.com

----------


## jhas

> The following is a training course "Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE (464 Pages & 34.4 MB)
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Sir,
Kindly upload again, I need it.

----------


## predator1973

Hi,

can someone help me to have Caesar Video seminar or pdf?

Thanks

beniaminodimaro@virgilio.it

----------


## witness

Could you please send me the complete training manual videos + pdf books for CAESAR II 5.1 to 
hassen.menzli@hotmail.com

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

gift for you all

ceasar II video trainings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

gift for you all

ceasar II video trainings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raufkhan20

The file link that you requested is not valid. 
please send me the comlete link at 
engr.raufkhan@yahoo.com
thanx Abdul Haleem

----------


## taytay20

Please my friend, Can you send me " training manual vedios + pdf book" to my email : tay_tay_20@yahoo.com
Thanks you very much, good friend.....

Can you renew this link download , I dont down document , It`die ...Thanks you ....my friend

----------


## witness

Hellow Gents,

Well , I am new in this forum.
Actually, when doing the caesar II seminar training job (task 1)
I did not found the same results with the ones stated in the seminar tutor pdf.
In fact, according to the tutor , the max sustained stress should be at node 30 (the same for me) but with a value 11 percent of the allowable on the branch run of the tee.
So, please check the file attached and I need your valuable comments.

----------


## sharathkarthik

Please Post it again the Link is Dead!!

Thanks in advance

----------


## zulkennedy

i need it...

See More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## sharathkarthik

Dear Sir,

Can you please share the file once again, links are dead, Thanks in advance

Regards,
sharathkarthik

----------


## sharathkarthik

amacathot06
 can you please share the "Pipe stress analysis seminar", all the links are dead. 

thanks & regards

----------


## krishnagopi

thanks

----------


## pagacita_cris

Dear Sir,

I am new in this site and I'm studying Caesar 2 stress analysis, I know I'm already too late for this thread since this started last 2010, but I'm hoping that maybe you can share your video tutorials and manuals for Caesar 2. My email address pagat_cristian@yahoo.com.ph

Thank you very much sir. God bless you.

----------


## Raufkhan20

I NEED THE VIDEO Training COURSE OF Caesar II  ANY VERSION KIND PLEASE UPLOAD IT IF YOU HAVE.
THANX

----------


## winoo82

Dear Mr.Galala,

Can you please hep me to share again as all the links are dead now. Or can you please emial to my mail.(winlattoo@gmail.com). Thank you so much.

----------


## eng.mohamed

Dear all , 
I have something better than the seminar , i have the course or Caesar II  which conducted by coade in Houston , Texas , USA 
This course is 5 days course pm and am contains the background and the using and how to apply the basics of the stress analysis and how to use the program plus cases 
Im ready to share it with anyone without any benefits 
Eng.mohamed_2005@hotmail.com

----------


## amacathot06

Dear mohamed

If you are ready to share plus give the link that will be helpful for all. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## barrerav

Just share the link here for all. Thanks in advance 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## comizeti

> gift for you all
> 
> ceasar II video trainings
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This link works!!

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Dear Sir, The link you have given here has been expired. Kindly upload to new location or again at 4shared.

JazakALLAH





> The following is a training course "Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE (464 Pages & 34.4 MB)
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kelvin1

Dear Sir,


 
Can you please share the file once again, links are dead, Thanks 

Regards
KelvinSee More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## dossnatarajan

please send Pipe Stress Analysis Seminar" by COADE link or document (464 Pages & 34.4 MB) .above link is not working . please do it.

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kishor

Hi Mr. Mohamed,
Please send me Caesar II course materials on email - k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Jevgenij

You are awesome!

----------


## petuju

Hi Mr. Mohamed,
Please send me Caesar II course materials on email - junk4mii@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## raufkhandar

Dear Mr. Abdel Halim Galala,

the above provided link is showing this message ''The file link that you requested is not valid.'' i tried many times but same error.
Please uploade it again or send me the link.

thanking for your cooperation.

Best Regards,
Rauf Khan
engr.raufkhan@yahoo.com

----------


## soloweber

PLEASE UPLOAD CAESAR II Training Course. My e-mail is soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## madil529

Dear Muhammad Ramazan 

the link contain empty folders 
kindly upload again at 4shared or some good uploading site 

thanks 
adil

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Dear Adil

I update the link. download from below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrbeen

> Dear Adil
> 
> I update the link. download from below link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please can you upload it on 4shared or some good uploading site* because i can't access this site.

----------


## thorem

The file is here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: CAESAR II Training Course.

----------


## kerkneus

if someone could send the link for the CASER II manual + video to kerkneus@hotmail.fr it would be much appreciated

----------

